# Did pretty good this morning.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I left the house at 6:00 this morning. Started fishing at 6:30. Caught my limit by 7:00, then stopped fishing here and went to the marina in Federalsburg. No fish for me in the upper Marshy Hope. No pan fish. Not talking about bass. Also released a few pickerel. Looks like four star fishing days all week.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I meant to say, caught my limit by 7:30 not 7:00.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

The perch fishing (both white and yellow) just seems phenomenal this year. So many citation size yellows and such a long run of big white perch.

On the Nanticoke it used to seem like there would be great perch fishing for 3-4 days, then the netters would show up (atleast that was the theory) and completely shut the fishing down. This year they have been catching them for a solid month.

Last year DNR was monitoring the Choptank and stated the never saw a significant white perch run. People are having good catches there now.

I'm beginning to think I need to do all my fishing January thru May and find something else to do the rest of the year. Of course its easy to say that when we have 60 - 70 degree days to fish every few weeks all winter long this year. I could not handle many more winters in a row like we had last year. I've only burned half the amount of firewood we went thru l


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

You are on a roll Andy! I'm glad someone out there is on fire.


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

I will be heading to the park you told me about tomorrow. Hope to see you there. Will I need a freshwater license for this?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

wildawes said:


> I will be heading to the park you told me about tomorrow. Hope to see you there. Will I need a freshwater license for this?


 I don't know. It is a tide water river. Lets ask. Do we need a freshwater license on Tuckahoe River. I don't think you do.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice catch Andy.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

The RR bridge just downstream of 404 is considered the tidal dividing line. So Hillsboro is bay sport license the spillway at the part is freshwater license.


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

AaronDen said:


> The RR bridge just downstream of 404 is considered the tidal dividing line. So Hillsboro is bay sport license the spillway at the part is freshwater license.


Thank you. License has been purchased. Maryland should lower the prices for out of state licenses. 47 dollars is more than I pay for my combined VA Fresh and Saltwater.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

wildawes said:


> Thank you. License has been purchased. Maryland should lower the prices for out of state licenses. 47 dollars is more than I pay for my combined VA Fresh and Saltwater.


 We have a reciprocal agreement with Virginia when it comes to fishing..........


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

wildawes said:


> I will be heading to the park you told me about tomorrow. Hope to see you there. Will I need a freshwater license for this?


I looked for you this morning. I had a half bucket of fish for you If you wanted them. I had ten yellows 4 or 5 white perch, one crappie, and some good size bluegill. I didn't see you so I gave to a man fishing off the shore but was not catching any. He was so happy to get them. Did you find the place?


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry about that. I got lost. I ended up on the wrong side of Red Bridge Rd. I ended up fishing at the Greensboro boat launch. I caught 4 nice yellows, 32 white, and 1 3 pound bass (but I put the bass back). 

I talked to a guy at the launch told me to try Stony Point (i think it was) he said they were catching 13 inch white perch there today.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I stopped at Stony Point this morning. There was only one person fishing there. A lady fishing with worms and minnows. She didn't catch any fish yet. You did good at the Greensboro boat ramp area. Might as well go right back there. Sounds like pretty good fishing to me.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

wildawes said:


> Thank you. License has been purchased. Maryland should lower the prices for out of state licenses. 47 dollars is more than I pay for my combined VA Fresh and Saltwater.


MD charges the same thing that your home state does for an out of state license, so a VA out of state license must be expensive.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

And where are the pics? What was the tide doing?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

wildawes said:


> Sorry about that. I got lost. I ended up on the wrong side of Red Bridge Rd. I ended up fishing at the Greensboro boat launch. I caught 4 nice yellows, 32 white, and 1 3 pound bass (but I put the bass back).
> 
> I talked to a guy at the launch told me to try Stony Point (i think it was) he said they were catching 13 inch white perch there today.


 32 white perch is good if they were all keepers/ How many keepers did you catch.


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

I kept 32. I caught about 45 of them. The school showed up about 12:30 and were still hitting at 2:30 when I left. I was using three rods and they were hitting on nearly every cast. They were prespawn males mostly. 

I just finished cleaning them all. Sadly one of the yellows was heavily wormed, so I only get to eat two of them. I did manage to get a cup of roe.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

As Rad mentioned I never need to buy fishing license for VA. Just need to register for FIN online for free. reciprocal/vice versa


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

32 keepers out of 45 is real good.


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

I will be at the Greensboro Boat Launch tomorrow around noon. I am hoping to fill up on white perch again. I will try Stony Point as well.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

wildawes said:


> I will be at the Greensboro Boat Launch tomorrow around noon. I am hoping to fill up on white perch again. I will try Stony Point as well.


 It is raining now in Federalsburg Monday 3/14. I'm still gone fishing. Might get a break in the rain and I want to be there. Are you still gone fishing today?


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

I will be there. Noon is my planned arrival time. Rain is no issue. Just a chance to use the rain gear.


----------

